# rechteck- bogen



## untread (13. April 2003)

hallo, wie kann ich aus einem rechteck einen Bogen machen ...?!
(ja aus einem rechteck, mit einem kreis geht das nicht was ich machen möchte ;D)

mfg harry


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. April 2003)

Hi harry,

schau dir das an ... besonders das Video. 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials63290.html

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## untread (13. April 2003)

puh bist sicher das du mich verstanden hast? 

aus 1 mach 2 

http://www.inrion.com/hahrhar.jpg


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. April 2003)

häh? und warum machst du's nicht mit einem kreis?


----------



## Jan Seifert (13. April 2003)

Mach dein Rechteck mit dem Rechteck-Werkzeug,
nehm das "Direkt-Auswahl-Werkzeug",
nehm den unteren Punkt und verschiebe ihn (1),
nehm den oberen Punkt und verschiebe ihn (2),
klick mit [Alt Gr] auf den ausgewählten Punkt
und zieh den Kurvenpunkt herraus, bis der Bogen stimmt (3),
das gleiche nochmals mit dem anderen Punkt (4)

Fertig! (5)

mfg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von untread _
> *puh bist sicher das du mich verstanden hast?*



Nö, aber wie auch ohne Beispiel?
Aber nu hab ichs dank deinem Bildchen auch geschnallt, was du willst.

Wie wärs mit Rechteck-Werkzeug als Pfad, Bezierkurven, Punkt-Umwandeln-Werkzeug, Direktauswahl-Werkzeug und so weiter? Is doch ganz einfach, wenn du mein o.g. Videotutorial gesehen hast oder aber eh schon mit Pfaden Bescheid weißt. 

Gruß
lightbox

PS: zu spät, smallB is heut von der fixen Sorte.


----------



## untread (13. April 2003)

also 1. danke mal 
2. naja ich finde es schon recht eindeutig wenn ich schreibe rechteck zu bogen machen ....oder sind abrundungen bogen?


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. April 2003)

> sind abrundungen bogen?


eigentlich schon, ja.


----------



## The real Gangster (14. April 2003)

wenn ich zum beispiel eine page machen will, wo der banner in einen bogen verlaeuft

so in etwa... ist zwar nicht besonders gut, aber ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine:








mach ich sowas wie "SmallB" beschrieben hat, oder gibt es da ne andere methode ?


----------



## untread (14. April 2003)

naja 1. möglichkeit mit kreis wegschneiden (eher nicht so gut) 
2. mit dem pfad tool das ganze erstellen dann kommen auch schöne ähm  bögen raus


----------



## The real Gangster (14. April 2003)

ok.. ich hab es nun so gemacht, wie SmallB es beschreiben hat...

hier ist das ergebnis:






nun will ich einen mainframe machen, der diese form des banners ergaenzt. 
wie mache ich das am besten ?


----------



## untread (15. April 2003)

hm was meinst du mit ergänzen?


----------



## The real Gangster (15. April 2003)

damit mein ich den teil, der unter dem banner kommt bzw. den rest der page/layouts. aber dieser teil muss sich halt mit dem banner ergaenzen. das heisst, er muss die selbe rundung haben, wie der banner.

ist das verstaendlich?


----------



## PEZ (15. April 2003)

..also mir nicht *g*


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. April 2003)

Wenn du den Pfad noch hast, dupliziere Ihn einfach
und nehme die oberen Punkte und ziehe sie so hin,
wie du es benötigst, somit bleibt die Rundung erhalten.

Falls der Pfad weg ist, baue ihn einfach nach,
sollte nicht so schwer sein, zwei Punkte und
die Kurvenpunkte anpassen.

mfg




> _Original geschrieben von PEZ _
> *..also mir nicht *g* *


schwer von begriff?


----------



## The real Gangster (15. April 2003)

thx !


----------

